

Pagoda Box Announces Memcached Support - sanderson1
http://blog.pagodabox.com/announcing-memcached-support/

======
masonhensley
I used pagodabox for the last 6 months for my now defunct venture. They have a
great team and product. I think they are still bootstrapping.

Think heroku for php that has much better online UI; so good in fact, you to
hire a 6 year old to scale your resources as needed.

Good luck guys.

